# Looking for Carbon Fibre



## xtr3mx7 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello guys,

Last month, I bought a brand new toilet set at Home Pro (Hat Yai). The band name is Moya but unfortunately, the cover fell down and got broken. Home Pro don't have any spare parts at all, and so does other places as Moya is a brand name from Home Pro... Heck, if only I knew that it would be difficult to get spare parts, I would have bought Cotto or American Standards.

Anyhow, so I am after Carbon Fibre so that I can mould one cover. Do you know where I can get the materials?

Thanks.


----------

